# Eclipse - Profiler funktioniert nicht



## jobu0101 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir über  TPTP Update Site automatisch einen Profiler geholt (über Help->Install new Software) und dieser funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich mit ihm eine Java-Klasse ausführe, kommt diese Meldung in die Konsole:

Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not find agent library on the library path or in the local directory: JPIBootLoader

Und ich bekomme folgenden Error:







Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## tuttle64 (6. Mai 2010)

jobu0101 hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr mir da helfen?




Weiss nicht, aber ich würde mal in den Eclipse Subdirectories plugins und features checken, ob die Files dort überhaupt vorhanden sind und wenn Du schon dort bist, auch die Berechtigungen überprüfen.


----------



## jobu0101 (6. Mai 2010)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> Weiss nicht, aber ich würde mal in den Eclipse Subdirectories plugins und features checken, ob die Files dort überhaupt vorhanden sind und wenn Du schon dort bist, auch die Berechtigungen überprüfen.



Wie mache ich das?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mai 2010)

Schau mal in die Preferences, dort musst du bei TPTP noch einen Agent Controller einrichten.
Ich persönlich finde es Schmerzfreier einfach mit der Visual VM zu profilen...
https://visualvm.dev.java.net/


----------



## jobu0101 (6. Mai 2010)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> Weiss nicht, aber ich würde mal in den Eclipse Subdirectories plugins und features checken, ob die Files dort überhaupt vorhanden sind und wenn Du schon dort bist, auch die Berechtigungen überprüfen.



Also ich habe sowohl im Ordner "plugins" als auch im Ordner "features" ganz viele Unterordner die mit "org.eclipse.tptp." beginnen.


----------



## jobu0101 (8. Mai 2010)

Woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2010)

jobu0101 hat gesagt.:


> Woran kann das denn liegen?



Woran kann was liegen?


----------



## jobu0101 (8. Mai 2010)

Dass es nicht läuft, sondern immer der im ersten Post beschriebene Fehler auftaucht...


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2010)

Siehe weiter oben:


Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal in die Preferences, dort musst du bei TPTP noch einen Agent Controller einrichten.


----------



## jobu0101 (13. Mai 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Siehe weiter oben:



Ich habe da nicht das Untermenü "TPTP", sondern nur das Untermenü "Agent Controller". Dort ist aber alles genau so eingestellt, wie bei einem anderen Rechner, bei dem alles prima läuft.


----------

